# SuperMicro H8DCE-HTe Motherboard



## roddierod (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anyone used this motherboard with FreeBSD or have any opinion on it. My current motherboard(Tyan S2985) went up in smoke (literally) and this has all the same features minus SCSI.


----------



## DrJ (Apr 13, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of your old board!  

No experience with SM -- sorry.  Never used any SM, though I have a *lot* of Tyans.


----------



## roddierod (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you 

I would stick with the Tyan if it wasn't for the fact that it just didn't seem to hold up to well. After six months, I had problems with over heating and reading memory in certain slots. 
Then if I plugged in to internal IDE devices the machine would just shutdown after 10 or 15 minutes. Then SCSI interface died.
I just kind of expected a board that retailed for around $500 bucks at the time to last more than a 1 year before it started falling apart. The board is around 200 to 250 on ebay, but I just don't want it to start falling apart so quickly.


----------



## DrJ (Apr 14, 2009)

That sounds bad, Rod.  I've never had those issues with any Tyan board.  This note is being written on a very old S2460, one of the original dual Athlons.  Still works great.  There are board variations -- maybe you just got a bad one?

If you get no advice here, try the forums at 2cpu.com.  They focus on dual-socket computers, and there is some FreeBSD knowledge.


----------



## roddierod (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks I'll check that site out.

I was reading a post on AudiogoN, and it occured to me that all the heating problems I had with that board my have been cause by not using the right rated size power cord.


----------



## DrJ (Apr 14, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> ... all the heating problems I had with that board my have been cause by not using the rate size power cord.



:e:e:e


----------



## roddierod (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks again for this site, it appear that the version of the Tyan board I had did have issues, one of them was over heating.

And there is even a thread comparing the two boards!


----------



## DrJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad to help.  You should get to know 2cpu.  Given your love of dual-socket boards, I'd bet you enjoy it.  The level of knowledge there overall is pretty high.


----------

